# Could I fit a cord of stacked wood on a 5x10 trailer?



## kyle23 (Jun 2, 2013)

I was wondering if any of you guys have a 5x10 trailer and can fit a cord of split firewood on it. 

Thanks.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes you can volume wise easily with racks but will the trailer handle the load is the question.

Harry K


----------



## kyle23 (Jun 2, 2013)

turnkey4099 said:


> Yes you can volume wise easily with racks but will the trailer handle the load is the question.
> 
> Harry K



Ok thanks. How much would you say approximately a dry cord of maple would be? Over 3k pounds?


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 2, 2013)

if you can't fit something thats 4x4x8 in a 5x10 foot print you are using a rubber ruler.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 2, 2013)

kyle23 said:


> Ok thanks. How much would you say approximately a dry cord of maple would be? Over 3k pounds?



There are charts with that information but I don't have the link. Try looking in the "stickies" at the top of this board, may be one there.

Harry K


----------



## half (Jun 2, 2013)

*how much wood*

I will not think the size will be a problem if it is in a cage but it will depend on if it is dry or green. there could be weight issues


----------



## dave_376 (Jun 2, 2013)

here a handy link but I think it calculates in green wood only
Log Cord Weight Calculator

FYI you need to stack your trailer 2.56 feet high to get a cord I would go 2.75 if selling. The kind of maple will change things also, hard maple vs soft maple


----------



## GVS (Jun 2, 2013)

kyle23 said:


> I was wondering if any of you guys have a 5x10 trailer and can fit a cord of split firewood on it.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I have a 5'X10' with 2' built up sides.I can fit a standard cord in there but I'm close on trailer max weight limit.


----------



## steved (Jun 2, 2013)

Volume wouldn't be the concern, but the weight can potentially overload a typical 7k trailer.


----------



## nathon918 (Jun 2, 2013)

if you have a cord of any kind of wood thats around 7K then you definetly need to learn to read a tape measure, or you dont know how much a cord is.

i get alot of oak and cherry, and i can get 3/4 cord thrown, or over a cord stacked on my 1 ton with 6.5 ft bed, (side boards up to the roof)
a cord of the cherry and oak is around 2300-2600 lbs


----------



## steved (Jun 2, 2013)

nathon918 said:


> a cord of the cherry and oak is around 2300-2600 lbs




That's not what a lot of the literature I read indicates...


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Jun 2, 2013)

steved said:


> That's not what a lot of the literature I read indicates...



correct.
we just weighed a cord of hard maple that was cut this past winter, so fresh but no sap. 5335 lbs
Fresh shagbark hickory full of sap was over 6000.

This was at a gravel pit useing there scale


----------



## Cheesecutter (Jun 2, 2013)

Roughly a seasoned cord of hard maple weighs 4000 lbs and soft or red maple weigh 3000 lbs. per cord. With a 3000 lbs axle, after you subtract the weigh of the trailer itself, I would say no you can't haul a cord without being overloaded. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## steved (Jun 2, 2013)

I haul a box full 7.5x12x2 of green on a 10k trailer, I wouldn't want any lighter trailer or tow rig.


----------



## dave_376 (Jun 2, 2013)

I also found this chart that lists dry seasoned wood. 
http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html
3757 lbs for sugar maple


----------



## nathon918 (Jun 2, 2013)

steved said:


> That's not what a lot of the literature I read indicates...



its usually a mix of both woods, but is the stuff youre reading caculated as a solid mass? or with air space like in real world situations?
my truck will hold about 3700 lbs before its on the bumb stops, and ive never hit them when hauling firewood....


----------



## steved (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm out...not worth arguing the point.


----------



## beerman6 (Jun 3, 2013)

My 5x10 has 3' walls=150cuft.I pack it tight every time I use it.

5000lb axle,trailer weighs about 1200 so I know I'm over loading it and most of my wood gathering trips are 53 miles loaded... :taped:

That ends soon,Friday I'm taking possession of a 15' dual axle skid-steer trailer.

Finally I will have brakes!!


----------



## Fred Wright (Jun 3, 2013)

Dry soft maple, maybe. You'd have to stack it and strap it down so it won't topple over and fall on the road.

That's more risk than I'd be willing to take.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a Ram 1500 and a 5000 pound single axle dump trailer with brakes. Before I installed the brake controller a cord of Oak would push the truck all over the place. Had to pay attention every second and make sure you keep way back on traffic, Joe.


----------



## Will_C (Jun 4, 2013)

Volume wise you could, but it would have be quite a rugged trailer-most 5x10 trailers I have seen have a 3500lb axle under them.

Will


----------



## blackdogon57 (Jun 4, 2013)

GVS said:


> I have a 5'X10' with 2' built up sides.I can fit a standard cord in there but I'm close on trailer max weight limit.



How exactly do you fit 128 cubic feet on a trailer that will hold 100 cubic feet ?


----------



## GVS (Jun 4, 2013)

blackdogon57 said:


> How exactly do you fit 128 cubic feet on a trailer that will hold 100 cubic feet ?



Easy-stack .6 of a foot above the side boards.I don't do it because of the weight limitations on the trailer.Surely you've seen trucks or trailers with loads above the side boards.


----------



## beerman6 (Jun 5, 2013)

beerman6 said:


> My 5x10 has 3' walls=150cuft.I pack it tight every time I use it.
> 
> 5000lb axle,trailer weighs about 1200 so I know I'm over loading it and most of my wood gathering trips are 53 miles loaded... :taped:
> 
> ...


okay so one last load(or maybe 2)

View attachment 298793


----------



## beerman6 (Jun 5, 2013)

how do I make the pic bigger?


----------



## autoimage (Jun 6, 2013)

when I had to buy wood years ago I would laugh at guys who show up with a "cord" in a pick up truck especially a 6.5ft bed


----------



## Typhke (Jun 6, 2013)

beerman6 said:


> how do I make the pic bigger?


Here you go:







That sure is one heavy load man! Curious to see the new trailer with its first load!


----------



## beerman6 (Jun 6, 2013)

The un-even ground makes it look worse than it is.Tree guy told me it was black walnut? One calculator says 5200 per cord... oops :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## beerman6 (Jun 17, 2013)

:msp_ohmy:

View attachment 300679


----------



## cantoo (Jun 20, 2013)

beerman, I think you can take that tiedown strap off the ground stake, I don't think it's going to blow away in the wind.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 21, 2013)

I hauled too much weight on a trailer before (was told the dirt was 1000lbs/yard when it was actually 2000+lbs. I put 9 yards in the trailer which was only rated for 10,000lbs.

Pretty much ruined a $5000 trailer. I spent close to 2k putting new axles, wheels, tires and repairing the frame and tongue on it. Also tore the the hitch off the frame on the pickup truck I was using to pull it.

Lucky that's all it did and it didn't hurt or kill anyone.

For firewood I figure 5000lbs a cord just to play it safe and not get tickets at the scales. I could fit more wood on my truck (20ft bed with 6ft sides) but I usually just haul 5-6 cords since the truck is rated for a 30,000lbs load.


----------

